# Birthday



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A little acknowledgement because today is the USMC's Birthday. Proud to have served.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

How many candles on the Birthday Cake ?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Jarheads!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Gary R said:


> How many candles on the Birthday Cake ?


Founded 11/10/1775


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

So quite a few than. 

Semper Fi


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

246 years, wow. And I thought I was old.


----------

